# The 8 Worst Diet And Fitness Fads of 2010



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Last week I surveyed all my followers on Twitter and all my friends and fans on Facebook to find out what they thought were the worst diet and fitness fads of 2010. Hundreds of people responded and many votes were given for a small handful of real stinkers. Most of these are good for a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

